# foreground plants.



## bazil (May 4, 2007)

I have just bought some foreground plants for my new aquascape and just wanted some feedback of other people on how they are doing if they have any of the following.The plants are Hemianthus callitrichoides cuba, Utricularia graminifolia, Pogostemon helferi.
Thanks.
Bazil.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I HAD some HC cuba, but it died (melted out). After some research and some asking around I believe it was attributed to three factors. 

First, my lighting was just barely enough (2.6 WPG, but it also has to go through my glass canopy and reach down 15" to my substrate).
The second factor was my water quality. I have hard/high pH water while the grower was using RO water with added nutrients. While the HC could have adjusted to this eventually, the other two factors made this difficult to handle.
The third factor (kinda a 3rd-4th combo) is that I didn't have CO2 supplementation and was battling an algae outbreak at the same time I introduced the HC. Two days after planting, the tiny HC leaves were covered in hair algae and diatom algae.

So, from that I can only add this advice: keep the algae in check, supplement CO2, and provide good lighting.

Anyone have any corrections on this? (Lighting requirements or a need for CO2...I'm going off what the folks at aquarium grarden told me.)


----------



## bazil (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advise, i have dennerle co2 system, dennerle plant gro tubes T5, and soft water ph 6.8, kh 3. I have no fish in yet only been set up 2 weeks, waiting for plants to establish. Hoping to keep otocinclus, pygmy corry, cherry shrimps, amano shrimps rams or apistogramma cacatuoides.My other plants for this aquascape include,Crypt wendtii green, brown, tropica, mi oya, undulata broadleaves, becketti, balansae, diversen. also Echinodorus red flame and ozelot green. Would be greatfull for any comments and advice.
Thanks.
bazil.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Your rcs and even some amanos will make a nice snack for your rams and apistos. You might want to rethink that.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You didn't say how big the tank is, but if you have good growing conditions for the HC, you will have excellent conditions for the Echinodorus to take over the whole tank in a few months. Fertilizing will be needed for all of the plants.


----------



## bazil (May 4, 2007)

The tank size is 36, 18, 22, inches. Advice please on what fish to keep with shrimps, something that will not destroy my foreground plants.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> The third factor (kinda a 3rd-4th combo) is that I didn't have CO2 supplementation and was battling an algae outbreak at the same time I introduced the HC. Two days after planting, the tiny HC leaves were covered in hair algae and diatom algae.


That was the biggest problem. I don't think HC will grow well at all without C02, and covered in algae it doesn't have a chance.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to second Hoppy's statement. I really think you should rethink the plants. All those crypts and swords will need to be trimmed constantly to fit in your tank. Please make sure you know what you are getting into before getting the plants. 

Any of the tetras are great fish, rummy nose, neons(a little harder to keep), diamonds, cardinals, etc. Rainbow fish are also really nice, depending on the species these get quite big also so be careful.


----------

